# Starting Problems



## jerbremser (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 93 Max DOHC which i just replaced the alternator last night. Connected all the wires and went to go start the car and the car did not start. The crank turns over and wants to start but thats all i get. I thought the Alt. was the problem becuase when the car was running it was sluggish with the radio on and the lights were dimming. when i turn the radio off the car acted more normal but not 100%. The previous alt. was tested and failed in all three catagories. The battery is good because all the electronics work when the key is turned to let the radio play. 
Does anyone have any ideas?
My roommate was messing with the new alt while i was getting the lights set up to work with and he had put it on the ground outside. is this bad for the alt?
Please help me get my car started.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you check the battery voltage under load?


----------

